# Toro Power Max 826LE - Model 38622



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm a new member. I bought a used Toro Power Max 826LE - Model 38622. 

Would anyone here know what year this snowblower was manufactured? Serial number is 270004311. 

It's been repowered with Tecsumseh 10.5 Hp Motor. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

2007



https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/toro/snowthrowers/2007/38622-power-max-826-le-snowthrower-2007-sn-270000001-270999999


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks Paul, much appreciated!


----------

